# What handgun will you use this year?



## Lilly001

I know I will be carrying my G40 most of the time in addition to a long gun. I also will get my .44 mag Redhawk in the mix as well as my .357 max single shots.
What are your plans?


----------



## deast1988

A model 29 s&w .44mag with 2x leupold

A contender 6.8spc 4x scope and 110gr tax

A encore pro hunter 7mm/08 2.5x7 scope 139gr sst


----------



## pdsniper

My STI Perfect ten 10mm with my Custom Chest rig I make


----------



## basshound72

Ruger SBH 44 Mag, 300 grain Sierra sports master jacketed soft points pushed by max load of Bluedot


----------



## Big7

Big BAD 6" Full Lug GP-100.

Same as the last 15 years.


----------



## rosiesdad

pdsniper said:


> My STI Perfect ten 10mm with my Custom Chest rig I make



That's a bad chest rig........


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Haven't had an opportunity to use my G20 with a factory 6" barrel on game yet, so it will definitely be on call.
I hope the old favorite 8" .357 doesn't get jealous


----------



## lagrangedave

CVA Altima .50  cal.


----------



## pacecars

Ruger Super Blackhawk 6 1/2" barrel .480 Ruger and a Sig 1911 10mm


----------



## MX5HIGH

Bought the S&W Shield 9mm with the $75 rebate recently.   I bought 500 rounds of ammo so I need to go break it in.


----------



## PappyHoel

S&w 629


----------



## JonathanG2013

Desert Eagle on one hip and 44 mag on other side.


----------



## Stroker

Realtree Colt Anaconda with factory 2x7 Redfield loaded up with Hornady 240 grain XTP's over a healthy charge of Blue Dot.


----------



## madisoncounty

Will be using my .45 Colt Ruger Blackhawk - Iron Sights -
 with Buffalo Bore 260 gr. JHP (1450 fps) for deer and the bigger 325 gr. LFN for bear.  

These new Pachmayr grips should help on the recoil a good bit versus the stock walnut grips I just replaced.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout

CVA Optima 50 cal 14 1/2 inch barrel.


----------



## red neck richie

Lilly001 said:


> I know I will be carrying my G40 most of the time in addition to a long gun. I also will get my .44 mag Redhawk in the mix as well as my .357 max single shots.
> What are your plans?



Colt python 357 mag nickel plated.


----------



## tcward

Ruger Blackhawk .41 mag and homegrown 210 grain Hornady XTP loads.


----------



## pacecars

I am also going to use a Sig M400 pistol .300 Blackout with a Thunderbeast suppressor attached


----------



## Lilly001

One of my .357 maximums.


----------



## GregoryB.

Going to carry my TC  Contender in 35 Remington  with 200 gr Remington Core locks.


----------



## nickE10mm

G40 MOS 10mm Auto
-Vortex Venom 3moa reflex sight
-Ghost Pro 3.3lb connector w/ competition spring kit,  additionally w/ polished internal trigger parts
-MGSL (Match Grade Slide Lock)
-KKM match barrel (AlTiN satin black coating / treatment, additionally, per my request to KKM (Thanks, Cy!), this barrel has been properly throated to work with my extra wide WFNPB bullets by Montana Gunworks (.402") with the proper amount of freebore to allow perfect feed and accuracy from these loads.

Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter .44 Magnum
-lighter trigger spring replaces the stock spring
-cylinders have been trued to within .0005" of each other for consistency
-barrel was firelapped by yours truly 
-FO front sight (green)

Fusion Hunter 10mm Auto (custom built longslide 1911 by Bob Serva @ Fusion) 

G29 (Gen 3)
-Ghost Pro 3.3lb connector w/ comp. spring kit
-Ameriglo FO sight set
-should have MGSL by deer season for this pistol, as well...

I hope to get myself some venison with one of the above firearms, as I try each and every season.  

Good luck, all!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

I be bussing a cap with dat Glock Fodee!  
lol 
Got some fat does that have been eating my corn all summer that should make some fine targets for the G40 and the Vortex


----------



## mwood1985

Either my 1911 in .45 or a wheeleygun if I find one for the right price before deer season opens up. .45 does a good job on smaller deer and hogs.


----------



## rosiesdad

Ruger Stainless SBH 44 Mag or Smith 686 357 mag or Ruger 357 mag or..........


----------



## Bam Bam

I'll be using my Taurus 44 mag and she's goana be using her Ruger 44 mag!


----------



## DeucesWild

460 S&W XVR
454 Ruger Toklat
44 mag Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter
I generally carry one until I make a kill then return it to the safe and break out one of the others. Every since I put an Ultra Dot on my 460 its been hard "not" to carry it to the stand!!!


----------



## ASH556

Glock 19, 147HST


----------



## Ben Athens

Ruger Super Red Hawk 44 mag with a Burris 4 power scope and 240 grain Deer Stoppers.


----------



## Bam Bam

Ben Athens said:


> Ruger Super Red Hawk 44 mag with a Burris 4 power scope and 240 grain Deer Stoppers.



X2 on Them 240gr Deer Stoppers, Great Round for Deer and Hogs!


----------



## madisoncounty

rosiesdad said:


> Ruger Stainless SBH 44 Mag or Smith 686 357 mag or Ruger 357 mag or..........



Nice collection of wheel guns you have there. Looks as though you have all the bases covered.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger Redhawk 41mag with SWC handloads.  I like a blood trail


----------



## Walker44

S&W 686 44 mag 4 inch no scope took 2 bear out with it when I lived in NYS


----------



## Larry Rooks

Either my Ruger BH 45 Colt or same in 41 Mag  Both have 4 5/8 in. barrels and group very well with iron sight


----------



## br6ppc

My latest acquisition will be going with me this fall. Ruger SuperBlackHawk Bisley Hunter 41 mag. 210gr XTP. Group is at 40 yds. I'll adjust the POI later.


----------



## Panhandler80

New S&W Performance Center .44.  It's the 629 with a Matchdot Ultradot II.


----------



## MCBUCK

The same six inch 686 I've been strapping on since 93' But I can hit at coke can with it at 35-40 yards so I reckon it'll work. (25-30 is my max for deer tho...bleeds  too much energy past that)


----------



## rvick

Glock 23 with 357 SIG barrel. Tritium fiber optics.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

br6ppc said:


> My latest acquisition will be going with me this fall. Ruger SuperBlackHawk Bisley Hunter 41 mag. 210gr XTP. Group is at 40 yds. I'll adjust the POI later.



Now that sir is a thing of beauty!


----------



## br6ppc

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> Now that sir is a thing of beauty!



Thank you very kindly. It is a nice revolver.


----------



## trad1

I will be using my Blackhawk.45 colt with 5.5 barrel.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

I feel I owe it to myself to kill a deer with the G40 first since I bought it just for that purpose...but that Ruger Bisley is calling my name lol


----------



## DTHILLA

Nice work on the chest rig.


----------



## Mike E Phillips

Ruger Super Redhawk 9 1/2"bbl will reach out and tag them


----------



## ngabowhunter

I'll be carrying my .44 Super Blackhawk Hunter that my wife and daughter bought me for my 44th birthday last March. I loaded up some 240 grn Hornady XTPs with 23 grn,  23.5 grn, and 24 grn of H110 yesterday and tried them out today. The 23.5 grn shot the best at 50 yards for me (minus the flyer).


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Nice! Might have to convince the wife I need a 41 mag for my 41st lol


----------



## oatmeal1

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> Nice! Might have to convince the wife I need a 41 mag for my 41st lol



Great logic! and a g42 when your 42 g43 when your 43 a 44 when your 44 and a 1911 when your 45


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

oatmeal1 said:


> Great logic! and a g42 when your 42 g43 when your 43 a 44 when your 44 and a 1911 when your 45



Brilliant! lol


----------



## biggdogg

Ruger SBH .44 mag, 7.5" stainless shooting Winchester 240gr jacketed soft points. I'm hoping to get my first with a hand gun this season.


----------



## mdgreco191

Ruger SRH .44 mag with a 7.5" Stainless barrel.  Couple that with a Nikon Force 4-12x and loaded with Winchester white box 240gr SP's.

I have been wanting to take this bad boy out for 2 years and I am committed to doing it this year!


----------



## spurrs and racks

*I'm holding*

a Glock 23 in 40s&w.....

for year around thug season...

s&r


----------



## deast1988

I rotate but all 3 ready to roll.

6.8spc Contender 110gr TSX
Model 29 240gr XTP
7mm/08 Encore 139gr InterLock


----------



## pacecars

Encore in .338 Federal amongst several 10mms and a .480 Ruger


----------



## Permitchaser

I guess my 45 ACP is legal for deer but I bow hunt mostly and its not allowed to take a gun while bow hunting
I like all those pistols in the previous post


----------



## Bushwhacker

SBH 7 & 1/2" WITH A Tasco red dot, really a Tasco.  Old thing is tuff.  Had it on a 10 gauge NEF turkey gun at one time.  Need to drag out my Security Six and kill something with it.


----------



## rwg

Going to start with an Encore with 15" 338winmag barrel for my stands with a potential long range shot. For the short range stands it's going  to be a Contender with a 15.75" 41GNR#2 barrel.


----------



## EuroTech

Model 29 Smitty


----------



## madisoncounty

madisoncounty said:


> Will be using my .45 Colt Ruger Blackhawk - Iron Sights -
> with Buffalo Bore 260 gr. JHP (1450 fps) for deer and the bigger 325 gr. LFN for bear.
> 
> These new Pachmayr grips should help on the recoil a good bit versus the stock walnut grips I just replaced.



Worked out very well Saturday morning. I have owned that pistol for 31 years and finally drew blood with it. Lung shot went clear through. 7 pointer with not very impressive antler growth. Good for behind my house though.

Iron sights at about 25 to 30 yards.


----------



## JiminSC

*S&w 629*

My S&W 5" 629 Classic. Wanted to try the Dan Wesson 10mm Silverback but just felt more comfortable with the 44 Magnum... 
and it worked.


----------



## rosewood

Got a kill with the Contender .357mag.  Swapping to the 7mm TCU barrel with my own cast boolits now.  Hope to take one with it also.


----------



## rosewood

rwg said:


> Going to start with an Encore with 15" 338winmag barrel...



Are you nuts?  I don't even like shooting it in a rifle.  Developing loads and sighting in has to be brutal.  I have a .270 barrel and a 7mm-08 also that are more than capable of the long range shots, I don't need that kind of punishment.

Be sure to post some pics when you get one.

Rosewood


----------



## rwg

rosewood said:


> Are you nuts?
> 
> Rosewood



Lol. I've been called that before. Actually it's not as bad as it sounds. In my avatar that's me shooting the 338 left handed and I'm right handed. Had a brace on my right wrist so had to shoot left handed. Not a gun for inexperienced shooters but if you can handle full magnum 44s you can handle the 338. Been using it since early 2000s. Taken several deer with it. I thought it was time to take it out of semi retirement and let it hunt again. Last few years have been using 7-30 improved Contender, 7-08 Encore, and 45-70 Contender all handguns of course.


----------



## rosewood

I had a 460 barrel in the encore, it was brutal, couldn't get it to shoot like I wanted so I sold it.  Now have a 454 taurus, and it is no fun developing loads for either.  It is worse than my 15" 270.

Now, the 7-30 and 7tcu are quite enjoyable shooting.  Just plain fun.


----------



## Bowbenderman

Ruger Super RedHawk, 454 with  a Burris 2-7 scope


----------



## scott stokes

.44mag contender


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I won't be handgun hunting this year, but back when I owned a first-generation T/C Contender, I thought both my .44 mag barrel and my .30-30 barrel were plenty powerful for deer hunting in the woods of north Georgia.  With a decent scope that goes up to 4X magnification, I'd use either one out to 100 yards, and the .30-30 probably to 150 for a clean broadside shot.


----------



## scott stokes

I may try this one also.


----------



## 8pointduck

Lilly001 said:


> One of my .357 maximums.


Using one like it in .308 Winchester


----------



## Lilly001

8pointduck said:


> Using one like it in .308 Winchester


That will be a handful.
What weight bullet do you use?


----------



## frankwright

I killed two together last year with a Contender 7-30 Waters and I have never killed a deer with my G40 10mm so I will carry it this year.


----------



## 8pointduck

Lilly001 said:


> That will be a handful.
> What weight bullet do you use?


Sorry for not getting back sooner. I use 150 gr Hornady SST's


----------



## 8pointduck

frankwright said:


> I killed two together last year with a Contender 7-30 Waters and I have never killed a deer with my G40 10mm so I will carry it this year.


I have a .35 Rem. pistol and a 7-30 Waters carbine. Great shooters.


----------



## hambone76

G20 SF with a 6” Lone Wolf barrel.


----------



## pacecars

Need to shoot one with my Kimber Camp Guard but the primary will be the Ruger .480 Bisley


----------



## russton

I'm planning to use my Thompson Center Contender in .223.


----------



## carver

S&W SS model 66 combat in .357 mag


----------



## Lilly001

carver said:


> S&W SS model 66 combat in .357 magView attachment 942665


I carried one of those on duty for several years. It's a very reliable and shootable handgun. Are you useing Heavy cast loads or just factory hollow points.


----------



## carver

Lilly001 said:


> I carried one of those on duty for several years. It's a very reliable and shootable handgun. Are you useing Heavy cast loads or just factory hollow points.


Hollow points,really like the balance of this firearm


----------



## carver

Lilly001 said:


> I carried one of those on duty for several years. It's a very reliable and shootable handgun. Are you useing Heavy cast loads or just factory hollow points.


Of course I have other options,
My TC Encore in 7mm08


----------



## carver

Or My TC Contender in .223


----------



## carver

russton said:


> I'm planning to use my Thompson Center Contender in .223.


Got a picture??


----------



## carver

scott stokes said:


> I may try this one also.


That's a beautiful handgun


----------



## brriner

The one in my avatar.  Ruger Super Blackhawk .44  Been a while since I took a deer with it.  Maybe this year.


----------



## Maddogg

Glock G20 10mm should get the job done.


----------



## bucktail bob

My Smith will see some action, 240gr. A-Frames


----------



## Seminole Wind

bucktail bob said:


> My Smith will see some action, 240gr. A-Frames


Bob, I sure would like to hear more about your load with the Aframes, how the bullet performed, how far he traveled after the shot. Thanks.


----------



## bucktail bob

Seminole Wind said:


> Bob, I sure would like to hear more about your load with the Aframes, how the bullet performed, how far he traveled after the shot. Thanks.



I follow the Hodgon manual for .44 mag.
24gr H110, magnum primers and a heavy crimp, I use Starline brass.
The 629 is dialed in at 100 yards, XTP’s and the A-Frames shoot very well at that range.
I’ve seen very impressive results in accuracy and penetration. Everything I’ve shot expired within eye site and have blown right thru.
They open up nicely, here is a heart shot from last year, 50 yard shot on a doe.


----------



## Seminole Wind

bucktail bob said:


> I follow the Hodgon manual for .44 mag.
> 24gr H110, magnum primers and a heavy crimp, I use Starline brass.
> The 629 is dialed in at 100 yards, XTP’s and the A-Frames shoot very well at that range.
> I’ve seen very impressive results in accuracy and penetration. Everything I’ve shot expired within eye site and have blown right thru.
> They open up nicely, here is a heart shot from last year, 50 yard shot on a doe.


My load exactly. Thanks for the info. I have great confidence in this load now.


----------



## pacecars

Went a little nuts so I am having to change up the plans slightly. Sent the .480 for some custom work so not sure when it will be back. Went nuts and bought a Ruger Single Six .327 Fed Mag that with the 130gr hard cast Buffalo Bore ammo should do fine on deer within 50 yards and also picked up a 6 inch S&W Model 57 .41 Mag which is a cartridge I have shot many a deer with but have neglected for the 10mm (which I still plan on using the Kimber Guard 10mm to take a deer


----------



## pacecars

Single Seven with 5 1/2” barrel in .327 Federal Magnum, Single Six with 5 1/2” barrel in .22 LR and an 8 shot cylinder from Al Story, and for giggles a S&W Model 57 Classic with 6” barrel in .41 Remington Magnum. The .22 has one of Fermin’s front sight and I love it. I am going to get one for the .327 Mag. I am sending the .22 off to have the grips thinned as they are way to fat even for my large hands.  I will use all three for small, medium and large game.


----------



## Stroker

Colt Anaconda Realtree model, 44 mag, 2X7 Redfield, 240 XTP hand loads or a S&W 686, 2X Nikon, Sierra 140 grain JHC over a healthy dose of Blue Dot.


----------



## pacecars

Nice choices. Wished I would have bought an Anaconda when they were $500


----------



## JonathanG2013

Whiteboy said:


> Used the 10mm 1911 last year to break in opening weekend.  Will hope for a shot with the Uberti 1873 cattleman in 45 Colt this time around.



What do you think of the Uberti Cattleman.  Thought about possible getting one.


----------



## ryanh487

Picked up a 629-6 with an 8 3/8" barrel that I think I'm going to try and take my first handgun deer with this year, assuming i get in enough range time to be confident and competent with it.


----------



## pdsniper

I think I may give my 22 TCM a try and see how that does


----------



## transfixer

JonathanG2013 said:


> What do you think of the Uberti Cattleman.  Thought about possible getting one.



   I have a Pietta 1873 45lc , same gun,  they handle well,  and fun to shoot,  I haven't shot anything with it yet,,  I carry it whenever I'm in the woods,  using hard cast 255gr swc, loaded as stiff as you can for those guns,  they can't handle the same loads a Ruger can,  but still sufficient to put a deer or hog down within short distances,  say bow range.


----------



## FrChs28

Colt Anaconda .44 Mag. 240Gr HP


----------



## Dub

FrChs28 said:


> Colt Anaconda .44 Mag. 240Gr HP




As enthused as I am about Colt's 1911 pistols.....I believe I'm currently more excited about them returning to produce the Cobra & King Cobra.  Granted.....they aren't quite garnering the same appeal to older gun collectors as the originals.....they are certainly a step in a great direction in my opinion.   

I'm hoping that both Colt & Dan Wesson will soon be making a hunting revolver in .44 Rem Mag.

You have a really neat gun with your Anaconda.


----------



## FrChs28

Thanks, she is purdy. BTW found that shed the other day...


----------



## Dub

FrChs28 said:


> Thanks, she is purdy. BTW found that shed the other day...



If ole Colt ever decides to make them again.....I'll sure try to scratch together the funds to buy one.   Wished I'd done so several years ago.


That's a great looking shed.  Maybe you can run up on him next season.


----------



## FrChs28

Dub said:


> If ole Colt ever decides to make them again.....I'll sure try to scratch together the funds to buy one.   Wished I'd done so several years ago.
> 
> 
> That's a great looking shed.  Maybe you can run up on him next season.


I paid $475.00 new in 1995. My buddy bought the Colt Python in .357 Mag. I wanted more punch for deer hunting. Turned out he got more bang for his buck  Those babies go for a small fortune now. Anacondas aren't cheap now either but Python prices are crazy. I read an article on why colt will never make another Python. Reason is, even if they did. It would just be in name. Todays machining would not duplicate the original Python. As far as that shed, yes I'm hoping to see him this year. He's in a bow only area, so he won't fall to a colt !


----------



## FrChs28

Dub said:


> If ole Colt ever decides to make them again.....I'll sure try to scratch together the funds to buy one.   Wished I'd done so several years ago.
> 
> 
> That's a great looking shed.  Maybe you can run up on him next season.


Here's the owner of the shed in January


----------



## Dub

FrChs28 said:


> Here's the owner of the shed in January




Very nice !!!!

Hope you can stick him !!!


----------



## Bowhunter76

I just got a new 500 Smith &Wesson  magnum i was wondering what may be better for optics a red dot or scope


----------



## BeefMaster

When specifically pistol hunting, Smith and Wesson 629-5 with (as soon as they show up) Bowen target sights.  A S&W 329pd in a Diamond D chest rig on all other occasions.  I am planning on running 240 grain Speer deepcurl bullets over Hodgdon Universal.


----------



## Bobby Linton

Heading down to the DNR range at Big Hammock to sling lead now! I bought the 10mm to shoot action pistol matches with the idea I could hunt with it as well. Last season I only carried the 44.  Deciding factor was if I really need to break a clay pigeon at 40 yards I can do it with the blackhawk. I'm not so consistent with the 1911 yet.  I got the quides choice holster from Diamond D in Alaska last year.  Very friendly folks. I recomend them.  I'm going to order a holster for the 1911 from them as well.


----------



## Dub

Bobby Linton said:


> Heading down to the DNR range at Big Hammock to sling lead now! I bought the 10mm to shoot action pistol matches with the idea I could hunt with it as well. Last season I only carried the 44.  Deciding factor was if I really need to break a clay pigeon at 40 yards I can do it with the blackhawk. I'm not so consistent with the 1911 yet.  I got the quides choice holster from Diamond D in Alaska last year.  Very friendly folks. I recomend them.  I'm going to order a holster for the 1911 from them as well. View attachment 973263





You've got some sweet gear right there.

I've always enjoyed the 44mag and it took a while to find a leather chest rig that was comfortable.  I see you've done just that. 

Are you going to be handloading for that sweet 10mm 1911, too ?

Interested to see how things go for you with the deer thumpers.   Fun guns, both of them.


I've avoided buying a 10mm 1911 for the longest.  Ammo cost was prohibitive.  I had a G20 years ago and it hurt my wallet to shoot it.....and hurt my range fun not to.  I let it go when the local shops stopped carrying ammo....I didn't know about all online sources back then.

Now that I'm getting set up for reloading.....I may pick up a set of 10mm dies in the future.


I'm a huge fan of the 44mag and always will be.  Growing up reading about Elmer Keith's work with it.....and watching Dirty Harry movies....fun stuff.


----------



## Bobby Linton

I'm loading two different bullets in 10mm.  I have Berry's plated 180 fmj and Missouri Bullet 180 LSWC.  Both over a WLP primer and 6gn of W231.  The LSWC cost about half as much and shoots just as well once I got the OAL right, so that's all I'm buying now. If I ever get proficient enough to hunt with it I'm going to load Longshot and 180 XTP'S.


----------



## Bobby Linton

Reloading is great! 10mm cost me about the same as 9mm.  Never bought a box of loaded ammo for the 10 aside from what came with the gun.


----------



## Dub

Bobby Linton said:


> Reloading is great! 10mm cost me about the same as 9mm.  Never bought a box of loaded ammo for the 10 aside from what came with the gun.




I’d love to approach it that same way with another future 10mm.....never buying factory ammo...just working up a  good hunting load and some good target stuff, too.  I’m a ways off from having the funds budgeted for it....other gun gear ahead of it.

Fun future project, though.


----------



## LTE

Ruger Blackhawk chambered for .45 Colt.  Iron sights.  Been wanting to do this for a long time.


----------

